# Bajo Sexto = 12 string guitar down an octave - played one?



## amassivetree (Mar 20, 2009)

While looking for something downtuned and acoustic, I came across this instrument: it a 12-string guitar, but tuned down like a bass (as far as I can make out the tuning must double every string). Usually used in northern Mexican music. On paper it seems like it would a monstrous acoustic instrument, I'm looking for something with more low-end power to layer with nylon-string acoustic. I'm looking to use a more rock/metal/classical sort of writing.

I was wondering if anyone has ever played one, esp outside of the traditional setting, and if the ones musician's friend or ebay sells like this one:
Buy Reunion Blues Bajo Sexto | Latin Strings | Musician's Friend
are playable at all as instruments, or if I need to invest in something more than $300.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 21, 2009)

At that price, I just may have to snag one.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks interesting, i'd like to know how they play/sound.


----------



## SleepingSymphon (Mar 24, 2009)

What's with the bridge? It's like purple or something.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 25, 2009)

It's a Tejano guitar. Tuned regularly(sometimes) and like a 12 string. But, instead of up and octave... It's down an octave.


----------

